# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما هي المنصة الأكثر أمانا لمتاجرة الفوركس .... ؟!  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## cher90

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أود الإجابة على هذا السؤال : ما هي المنصة الأكثر أمانا لمتاجرة الفوركس ؟ 
نظرا لحقيقة وجود شركات تتلاعب بالأسعار وأن الميتاتريدر ليس برنامج أمن يمكن لشركة الوساطة التلاعب بالأسعار كما تشاء ومتى تشاء وتظرب أي ستوب تشاء  :Icon13: 
 دفعت الكثير من المتاجرين للعمل بإكسبريتات في هذه المنصة لإخفاء الستوب و الهدف ...... لا أفهم لماذا الشركة التي صنعت الميتاتريدر (metaquotes) صنعت برامج اخرى تعطي للشركات الوساطة صلاحية التلاعب بالأسعار  :Thumbdown:  ... 
وهنا في موضوع الاخ FX.Sniffer فيديو يشرح التلاعبات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t139523.html 
أرجو لمن لديهم تجربة عميقة مع المنصات الأخرى أن يفيدونا لتعم المنفعة ......  :Eh S(7):  
تقديري و إحترامي

----------


## mobizoone

كيف تقوم شركه معينه بضرب استوب معين لعميل وهل هذا لن يظهر ان السعر لم يصل الى الاستوب على منصات الشركات الاخر ى 
وهل يمكن لشركه ان تتحكم فى جميع اسعار الميتا تريدر لجميع الشركات  
ليه لما الصفقه بتبقى كسبانه السعر بيمشى ببطى ولما تبقى خسار السعر بيجرى  
ياريت اللى عنده اجابه يفيدنا

----------


## Alsager00

السلام عليكم 
بكل بساطة يا اخي الكريم
اترك كل الشركات الموثوقة وغير الموثوقة 
وبرامجها .. واسعارها و و و
وافتح حساب مع بنك معروف 
واشتر دماغك ........... انتهى 
تحية ود للجميع

----------


## mobizoone

> السلام عليكم 
> بكل بساطة يا اخي الكريم
> اترك كل الشركات الموثوقة وغير الموثوقة 
> وبرامجها .. واسعارها و و و
> وافتح حساب مع بنك معروف 
> واشتر دماغك ........... انتهى 
> تحية ود للجميع

 
ما المقصود بفتح حساب مع بنك معروف

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*الجى تى اس افضل منصه*

----------


## وسام النوباني

افضل منصة اجاكس افالون برو جربها مرة وحتحط كل المناص على جنب :Boxing:   لسهولة تنفيذ العقود وارتباطها بالسوق الحقيقي

----------


## science

> افضل منصة اجاكس افالون برو جربها مرة وحترمي كل المنصات لسهولة تنفيذ العقود

  :Good:   اجاكس + جين كابيتال 
الشركتان الوحيدتان التي لو واضع هدف مثلا 50  وصار رالي مايلحقوا يسكروا على 50 بسبب قوه حركه السوق راح يسكرولي على سعر افضل اوقات 20 الى 36 بيب زياده .
وهذا دليل مصداقيتهم  والكلام ليس عن 100 500 دولار  الكلام على زياده ربح 18الف الى 31الف 
اسال اخوك مجربهم
اما باقي الشركات فما يسكروا الا على الهدف بالضبط والباقي في جيوبهم لعنهم الله

----------


## وسام النوباني

> اجاكس + جين كابيتال 
> الشركتان الوحيدتان التي لو واضع هدف مثلا 50  وصار رالي مايلحقوا يسكروا على 50 بسبب قوه حركه السوق راح يسكرولي على سعر افضل اوقات 20 الى 36 بيب زياده .
> وهذا دليل مصداقيتهم  والكلام ليس عن 100 500 دولار  الكلام على زياده ربح 18الف الى 31الف 
> اسال اخوك مجربهم
> اما باقي الشركات فما يسكروا الا على الهدف بالضبط والباقي في جيوبهم لعنهم الله

 نعم اخي بارك الله فيك ه1ا مايحدث معي في منصة اجاكس افالون برو دائما احط سعر بيع او شراء وينفذ على سعر افضل مثلا ابيع المجنون من 125 التنفيذ يتم اعلى من هذا السعر ونفس الموضوع على الاهداف لانك تتعامل مع سوق حقيقي لاديلنق ديسك ولاهم يحزنون ولاماركت ميكر

----------


## cher90

بارك الله فيكم أخوتي وأسأل الله أن يوفقكم

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

من  الاخر  اللى مشتغلش مع جين كابيتال  مشتغلش فوركس

----------


## Jmeel

_سؤال  هل جين كابيتال   هي نفسها  فوركس دوت كوم    وهل  هي  بنك ؟؟؟_

----------


## عزيزغامد

> _سؤال  هل جين كابيتال   هي نفسها  فوركس دوت كوم    وهل  هي  بنك ؟؟؟_

 نعم هي نفسها وليست بنك بل شركة وساطة

----------


## amin1986

احسن منصتين هما الكيورينكس كلاسيك و الافالون برو بالنسبة للمنصة الاولى للي حاب يستعمل السكالبينغ  وهو اصلا منصة لمؤسسات مالية نظرا لسرعته والسيرفر الخاص فيه

----------


## فتحى ابو حامد

*وايه اخبار انترا بنك يا اخوانى*

----------


## Kasem

كلام ممتاز واضيف عليه من عندى Dukascopy bank  من افضل البروكرز اللى استخدمتها من حيث السبريد والتنفيذ

----------


## خبير توب

forex.com 
ibfx.com

----------

